# Ionic MAXX - A Square Deal?



## SifuPhil

I saw a commercial for this little item last night - the Ionic MAXX Micro Air Purifier and Ionizer ...



For only $14.95 (+$6.95 S&H) you can be the proud owner of a device that purportedly cleans up to 120 square feet.

... wait. 120 SQUARE feet? 

Don't they mean CUBIC feet?

Cleaning all the air in a 10'x12' room won't do me much good if I have to place my nose on the floor to reap the benefits. SQUARE footage is what you use to measure *2* dimensions of a room - length and width. CUBIC feet would add a _third_ dimension - *height*. Kind of important, when you think about it.

So am I the only one who is bothered by this company's blatant disregard of basic math? Sure, if you order now you get a 2nd unit FREE (only pay another $6.95 S&H), so for around thirty bucks you can plug TWO of these units into your wall outlet. They seem to have THAT math down pretty well ...

I'm not even _considering_ the possible efficiency of these tiny little things - just their mistaken usage of measurements in their advertising.


----------



## That Guy

I'm just grateful this isn't a new "What is it?"


----------



## JustBonee

I do something rather cheap, but seems effective for cleaning the air.   
I run box fans (those 20 x 20 ones) in hot weather anyway.  I tape regular furnace filters to the back of the fans and they trap whatever is in the air.  When they get dirty, rip them off and buy new filters, just like the A/C furnace filter... every 30 days or so in hot weather.  That's my answer with two dogs in the house.


----------



## SifuPhil

Boo's Mom said:


> I do something rather cheap, but seems effective for cleaning the air.
> I run box fans (those 20 x 20 ones) in hot weather anyway.  I tape regular furnace filters to the back of the fans and they trap whatever is in the air.  When they get dirty, rip them off and buy new filters, just like the A/C furnace filter... every 30 days or so in hot weather.  That's my answer with two dogs in the house.



That's actually a very smart way to do it! 

I find it hard to believe that a gizmo as small as the Ionic-MAXX could ever process very much air on a cubic-foot basis ... you'd probably have to run it for 48 hours just to get ONE air-exchange in a 10'x12' room, and even THEN the tiny size of the filter would be a limiting factor.

MUCH smarter your way.


----------



## janfromflorida

What a great idea!  Thank you!



Boo's Mom said:


> I do something rather cheap, but seems effective for cleaning the air.
> I run box fans (those 20 x 20 ones) in hot weather anyway.  I tape regular furnace filters to the back of the fans and they trap whatever is in the air.  When they get dirty, rip them off and buy new filters, just like the A/C furnace filter... every 30 days or so in hot weather.  That's my answer with two dogs in the house.


----------



## Pappy

Kinda reminds me of those mosquito fans you wear on your belt. Most everyone here at camp had to have one, but I don't see anyone using them now. My wife's is in the Fibber Magee drawer with all the other can't live with outs. Oh yes, I'm guilty too.


----------



## SifuPhil

Pappy said:


> Kinda reminds me of those mosquito fans you wear on your belt. Most everyone here at camp had to have one, but I don't see anyone using them now. My wife's is in the Fibber Magee drawer with all the other can't live with outs. Oh yes, I'm guilty too.



I remember seeing those skeeter-beaters advertised and wondered how amazingly strong they'd have to be to protect a whole person from those hungry savages. 

I've also been guilty of buying junk, and it's just been made worse with the appearance of the Internet - far too easy to spend your money without even having to get up from the couch.


----------



## Pappy

When QVC was fairly new, my wife and I got hooked on their stuff. The UPS man was on a first name basis for a while. One time we ordered the pest control devices that you hooked on your clothing. That were suppose to let out a squeal that drove Mosquitos away. Lordy, what a piece of junk.....

As seen on TV.....buy one for $10. And we will send a second one absolutely free. Just pay additional shipping and handling which usually cost more than the item you are buying. 

The only thing I am comfortable buying on line is from EBay. I have been a member since 2002 and the I pad I am typing on came from there.


----------



## JustBonee

Pappy said:


> Kinda reminds me of those mosquito fans you wear on your belt. Most everyone here at camp had to have one, but I don't see anyone using them now. My wife's is in the Fibber Magee drawer with all the other can't live with outs. Oh yes, I'm guilty too.



Gosh, I hope you're not talking about the ThermaCell Mosquito Repellent appliance thing??  Because I think they work really well.
Last year when there was a big outbreak of West Nile Virus around here, and a few people died, I went on Amazon and ordered a couple of them ... one for home, one for daughter/son-in-law and all their camping and outdoor activities.

We would go outside in the evening to swim or play ball with the dogs, etc., and it would work for the patio or a smallish area of the yard.  I just don't like keeping up with all the butane cartridges (they last up to 12 hrs. of use) and the insect repellent mats which have a max life of 4 hrs.  But other then that, the thing did seem to work.  No bites.  
The reviews on Amazon are pretty high except for a few.  
This year hasn't seemed to bring the mosquitos, as yet, around these parts.   But last year was brutal.  The spray trucks couldn't come around enough to keep up with the problem.


----------



## SifuPhil

Pappy said:


> When QVC was fairly new, my wife and I got hooked on their stuff. The UPS man was on a first name basis for a while. One time we ordered the pest control devices that you hooked on your clothing. That were suppose to let out a squeal that drove Mosquitos away. Lordy, what a piece of junk.....
> 
> As seen on TV.....buy one for $10. And we will send a second one absolutely free. Just pay additional shipping and handling which usually cost more than the item you are buying.
> 
> The only thing I am comfortable buying on line is from EBay. I have been a member since 2002 and the I pad I am typing on came from there.



I was never much of a QVC fan, but my roomie loves them - she's always running up to me, telling me about the great payment plans they have for some $400 purse or some $1,700 laptop, both of which I suspect could be bought much cheaper elsewhere.

Now eBay - I was a huge fan of them back when I had my martial arts schools. I'd stalk all the Chinese art listings and ended up buying many of them. Statues, paintings, books, scrolls, you name it and if it had Chinese writing on it I probably bought it.

I encountered a couple of bad-apples, though, and eBay's refusal to help in any way soon put an end to my love affair with them. As well, their rules for sellers tightened up considerably, to the point where I didn't think it worth my while to sell anything there.


----------



## Pappy

No boo's mom, these were a thingie that looked like a fountain pen. They ran on a AA battery. They emitted a high tone that was to repel bugs. The skeeters probably laughed themselves silly.

Just looked up my Ebay and over the years I have had 1222 transactions. Since they went all Paypal, a lot of problems have been solved. When I was fairly new, I sent a $102.00 money order to a seller for some coins. Bad move on my part. Never saw the coins or mo again. Can't blame Ebay for this one. They did try to get my money back, but to no avail.


----------

